# Boulder, CO online ad - 10 pigeons for adoption



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw this ad on craigslist today (online classifieds). The writing style is a little strange, but apparently there are 10 pigeons free to a good home:

Here is the link to the following ad:

http://boulder.craigslist.org/laf/425101869.html


"Pigeons: Escapees from Homing School

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-09-17, 6:56PM MDT


Yes, there are about ten pigeons (technically, Rock Doves, ornithologically speaking) living here now. Following ancient, genetically embedded analog codes, these birds have endured unimaginable ordeals of fire, rain, heat and cold. They are educated in the ways of the west, seem highly secular, are clearly young for their age, are so fit and height weight proportionate they sometimes frustrate kestrel and other hawks and fly to safety. These mountain pigeons are free to a loving coop or other humane environment. Semper Fly!!! Pigeonus UnInterruptus. Say amen somebody. 

Location: Foothills West of 93"


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bumping this up for anyone in Colorado.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I spoke to this gentleman at length today to try and figure out options. He's concerned for their welfare as they are dwindling in number. They roost on his roof and for a human to get up there would be most hazardous. The gentleman has great views (and a great drop-off of a few hundred feet pretty near the house) so climbing out to get them would be too hazardous.

He's trying to find someone willing to take these birds in should he manage to trap them. He's on a predator "thru-way" and just about every warm-blooded-protein-lover critter visits his place from minor problems like bears & coyotes to hawks, falcons, owls, and bobcats so that limits him from putting a coop out there. He feels really bad for these birds, but options are pretty limited.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Any Info on the type of pigeon? I may be interested, looking for Rollers


----------

